

Sorry, No, I’m Not Going to Write a Piece Arguing That Dan Lyons Is a Jackass - chacha102
http://daringfireball.net/2010/07/lyons

======
moultano
Great. Trolling in response to trolling. I can't think of a better use for the
attention of everyone on hackernews than reading this. I'm sure we'll all be
further toward our life goals and happy with how we spent the day.

~~~
tkahn6
I modestly propose that you're right.

------
brianwillis
Anyone that says sarcasm is the lowest form of wit really needs to read some
Gruber.

~~~
Finster
Yeah, just in case there were any lingering doubts.

------
Finster
Well, at least Gruber comes right out and admits he's a shill.

